# Fond de l'écran de connexion en mode mosaique



## Lguillaume (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai changé le fond de l'écran de connexion de mon macbook sous snow leopard (10.6.7 pour être complet) jusque là pas de soucis, en revanche l'image en question est plus petite que l'écran. Comme fond d'écran de session pas de soucis mode mosaique et on en parle plus mais est-il possible de faire la même chose pour l'écran de log ?

merci si quelqu'un à la réponse à cette question hautement importante


----------



## Fìx (14 Avril 2011)

À mon avis, impossible.

Le plus simple que t'aies à faire, c'est soit de mettre une autre image, soit, si tu tiens tant à CETTE image, même sous forme de mosaïque, c'est de le faire toi même à la mimine sur un logiciel de retouche photo!


----------



## Lguillaume (14 Avril 2011)

Boarf, je m'en doutai un petit peu, c'était juste pour en être sûr  Merci quand même !


----------

